# Another funny t-shirt



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

This one made me spit out the tea I was drinking. I thought it was hilarious.

http://shop.12tomatoes.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/donuts-are-my-spirit-animal-ladies-t-shirt

Hazel

P.S. (I am NOT affiliated with 12 Tomatoes. I sometimes print out recipes of theirs to try out.)


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Love it! I need one.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I could have used one last year, I'm trying to do better as I know better. Just the mention brings the taste to my mouth, lol


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Donuts Yum!
Cool Shirt ????


----------



## Tante B (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh ya


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Candycounter1 said:


> Donuts Yum!
> Cool Shirt ????


Oh I love donuts ????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

giggle yuck yuck!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol! Love this.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Reminds me of the one that says "I hate it when I buy organic vegetables and get home only to find out they are donuts"


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

That is a really good one. I must say though that chocolate is my spirit animal!


----------

